# Natural ways to deal with stress and depression?



## cmaxwell1 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey,

All the stress of my hospital visits, and feeling a lack of support from friends has left me really low at the moment and im waking up unhappy with tension headaches and aching all over. I dont think im down enough to consider antidepressants because im still functioning, I still get my college work done and although I hardly go out socialising anymore I am out in the day most days. Does anyone know of any natural antidepressants? Cant take st johns wort because of contraception but considering going to college meditation class. Any other ideas? Exercise doesnt do the job, in fact seems to make me worse because it tends to give me a headache n feel worse.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

I found a behavior therapy technique called EFT (emotional freedom therapy) very useful for this, and actually a variety of things.

Check it out--no drugs are involved:

http://eft.mercola.com/


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cmaxwell1 said:


> Hey,
> 
> All the stress of my hospital visits, and feeling a lack of support from friends has left me really low at the moment and im waking up unhappy with tension headaches and aching all over. I dont think im down enough to consider antidepressants because im still functioning, I still get my college work done and although I hardly go out socialising anymore I am out in the day most days. Does anyone know of any natural antidepressants? Cant take st johns wort because of contraception but considering going to college meditation class. Any other ideas? Exercise doesnt do the job, in fact seems to make me worse because it tends to give me a headache n feel worse.


Thyroid disease sure takes it's toll on the psyche. I know that first-hand. When this hit me, thank goodness I had the sense to get counseling. I did do that and have absolutley no regrets. It got me through a horrid time in my life due to Graves'.

I am not a fan of St. John's Wort; it can be dangerous. So, I am glad you won't be taking it.

Do they have Yoga or Tai Chi classes at your uni?

Sometimes Omega III (2 to 300 mg. per day), Selenium (100 mcg. per day) and a good timed release B-complex will go a long way to help lift the "slump!"

Meditation would be excellent!!!

Sending prayers and hugs to you!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

FYI: "emotional freedom therapy" is not a legitimate psychological treatment modality.

But then, if standing on your head and rubbing your tummy makes you feel good, go for it.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

EFT is like any cognitive behavior therapy, and uses pressure points based on acupuncture. Some people do use non-western oriented therapies for emotional and behavioral issues with good success.

It's non-drug based and completely free.

As for tummy rubbing, when it comes to phsychotherapy, it's what ever the patient thinks works, that works.


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

If exercise is causing you headaches, I bet you are exercising too intensely. I think walking is really, really good both mentally and physically. If you can find a friend with whom to walk, that is even better. It has helped me through my worst times. Exercise has been shown to be as effective as anti-depressants, so if you haven't tried light, easy exercise, give it a chance to work. Do you like swimming?

Cognitive behavioral therapy is also effective. And I know that when I had depression, I'd have tried anything to help get rid of the awful feeling. So anything that piques your interest... go for it. I could never do yoga or meditation when I was the most depressed because the anxiety I felt made me too antsy. It was like trying to tell a person about to be sent to the gallows "Ok, let's sit still and just relax for a few moments" when they are actually jumping out of their skin!!!! Didn't work, just made me want to scream. LOL.

I do take anti-depressants, though. I take Effexor and Wellbutrin. Without it, I can go into a really bad depression. During the bouts of depression the only thing that really helped is exercise and time. I wish I could be more helpful for you. (((HUGS))) hugs1


----------



## cmaxwell1 (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeh light exercise is all i can do, i do cycle alot and go swimming but as im in a college town in california i see everyone happily doing cardio and dont understand why i find it impossible to jog,i get about a quarter of amile before im coughing n struggling to catch my breathe n the anxiety makes me stop. I always assumed itwas cardio tht combatted depression and anxiety but it seems to trigger my anxiety.
I keep waking up nervous at the moment its so frustrating because I havent even had a chance to get nervous aabout anything. If it does get worse Il go back on the anti anxiety meds i was prescribed a few months back but problem i had there is you cant drink on them n drinking is such a massive part of socialising at college so i miss out on alot and have everyone asking me why im not drinking


----------



## CorralesNM (Nov 6, 2011)

I ditto "SnoodMama" walking really helps--at least, it helps me. I'm walking 1 1/2 to 4 miles a day. I'm not speed walking; I'm taking my dogs for a walk, visiting the horses down the road, and basically getting out and enjoying the fresh air (live in NM).
I have taken St. John's Wort, which worked for me. It did, however, leave me weirdly pigmented. I have also taken 5-HTP, which worked, and most recently I have taken SAMe, which has worked the best although I no longer take it -- haven't needed it. I cannot take the SSRI (welbutrin, effexor, paxil, etc.). In fact, I am pretty intolerant to most medication, including levothyroxine, so I've had to go the alternative route.
I never liked exercising. It always seemed like a colossal waste of time, so walking dogs so that I can feed horses, or likewise, walking to the store provides a purpose, and then I'm happy. I am hooked on walking.
Also, I'm on high doses of Vitamin D and a slew of other supplements that my doc suggested, and they seem to be working. I'm feeling really good.


----------



## kmebr9898 (Mar 13, 2012)

I would suggest meditation, and light excercise. I have dealt with the depression of this for the last 2 yrs. I know its hard to get up and excercise but even cleanign the house will hep you! I have a heat intolerance so I do light excercise in 5 minute increment. Sometimes not even that long. Do 20 lounges and go back to doing somethign else. In an hour lift a hand weight for a few reps. I am finding that this is helping. Good luck to you!


----------

